

Amazon.com Watches Start-Up Investment Portfolio Sink In Value - coglethorpe
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2009/04/27/amazoncoms-investment-portfolio-value-sinks/?mod=rss_WSJBlog

======
tybris
It's amazing how little that means.

